# ESPN - Bill Simmons 2006 Draft Diary



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

A bit late perhaps, but if you haven't read it, you definitely should. Fun stuff, as usual:

Bill Simmons Draft Diary 

Snippets:



> 7:54 -- Portland takes Ty Thomas at No. 4 to complete the Chicago deal. Superb job by the Bulls. I love that pick for them, and not just because he's a "freakish athlete with a 7-foot-3 wingspan" (Bilas' words). You can go to war with Ty Thomas. Very logical draft so far -- everything's been low-key and conservative, even the suits and the family reactions. Where are the sobbing 300-pound moms this year? Did we forget to order them?





> 10:20 -- The Mavs take Maurice Ager at No. 28. He puts his head in his hands and starts sobbing hysterically as his entourage congratulates him. It's about time we had some emotion tonight, dammit. *Ager walks up to the stage in a triple-breasted, oversized beige suit, goes to shake hands with Stern and immediately gets whistled for a foul on Dwyane Wade.*


----------

